# Black fade to brown?



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

jforster said:


> Our 15 wk old standard puppy is registered as black and both parents are black. In the bright light, I think she looks like she has a brown cast to her color, moreso as she's getting older and on a sunny day someone even asked me if she was brown or black. Can anyone tell me if this means her color will change?


Sounds like the hair could just be bleached from UV rays this happens to black dogs.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

jforster said:


> Our 15 wk old standard puppy is registered as black and both parents are black. In the bright light, I think she looks like she has a brown cast to her color, moreso as she's getting older and on a sunny day someone even asked me if she was brown or black. Can anyone tell me if this means her color will change?


Here is a pic of my beige (they start our brown and fade like a silver) and a pic of my sun bleached black, they do tend to get sun bleached if they are out to much in the sun. Abby was able to maintain her black coat for the ring since I kept it kind of long and most of the UV damage was able to be clipped of when put into a full puppy clip, but they do get bleached in the sun. If a dog is going to clear to say blue/silver/beige ect, they usually start at the skin, from the tail up, but a shaved face will be a dead give away of a dog that is clearing to another color. Browns are born brown unlike the blues, silvers and beiges.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

In your case its probably just from the sun. A poodles coat will lighten just like human hair when in the sun. I actually get a product called Ice on Ice from CC which is a leave in conditioner with sun screen. 

I use it on my black boy I show so his black coat wont get the tones.


----------



## highhorse (Sep 17, 2008)

In order to keep my black poodle black, I had to exercise her early morning and when the sun set. Bleaching is a problem with the black coat. Also, even though your dog has black parents, you may have to go further back in the pedigree to be surprised with the odd apricot. Now Inca is not in show coat we don't have a problem as any bleached hair is shaved off on a regular basis. My little brown girl, Coco, started out dark brown and she is now a sort of very light beige colour. She has mainly black and brown in her pedigree but 5 generations back there is apricot and white. so whilst black is the only coat to be completely non fading, history sometimes comes to the fore.


----------

